# Rairoad Watches



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Interesting article here:

http://people.timezone.com/mdisher/EHElgin/EHElginPt1.htm


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks for that.

Superb pictures and information

Chris


----------

